# Räucherhaken selbst gemacht



## marant (11. November 2011)

habe mich gestern mal an Räucherhaken versucht. Wie ich finde, sind diese gar nicht mal so schlecht geworden.
......und vor allem absolut kostengünstig.

Einfach ein paar alte Fahrradspeichen genommmen und los gings:


----------



## KaLeu (11. November 2011)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

Hallo,

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie lange die Lötstellen halten...


MfG


KaLeu


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2011)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

hab mir meine auch selbst gemacht ... unten mit Bogen den man dann um die Wirbelsäule eindreht .... halten bombenfest.
wünsche viel Erfolg beim räuchern !


----------



## marant (11. November 2011)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

@KaLeu

....keine Lötstellen! Schweißstellen! #h


----------



## u-see fischer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hab mir meine auch selbst gemacht ... unten mit Bogen den man dann um die Wirbelsäule eindreht .... halten bombenfest.
> wünsche viel Erfolg beim räuchern !



Genau so sehen meine auch aus. Da muss man nicht Löten oder schweißen und es gibt anschleißend auch keine Stelle die rostet.

Zur Herstellung wird dann auch nur eine Zange benötigt,


----------



## Schxxnwxld (11. November 2011)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Genau so sehen meine auch aus. Da muss man nicht Löten oder schweißen und es gibt anschleißend auch keine Stelle die rostet.
> 
> Zur Herstellung wird dann auch nur eine Zange benötigt,



Das kann ich nur betstätigen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## 42er barsch (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

hallo,
habe meine räucherhaken aus drahtkleiderbügeln ( aus der Reinigung ) hergestellt.
sind auch mit doppelhaken und durch den verdrallten bügel gehts auch ohne löten oder ähnliches.


----------



## muddyliz (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe meine räucherhaken aus drahtkleiderbügeln ( aus der Reinigung ) hergestellt.
> sind auch mit doppelhaken und durch den verdrallten bügel gehts auch ohne löten oder ähnliches.


Die hatte ich auch mal, bin aber wieder davon abgekommen, weil sich im verdrallten Teil doch immer Fischreste sammeln. Sie sind nur schwer zu reinigen.
Ich nehme auch nur noch die, welche man um die Wirbelsäule dreht.


----------



## Andy007 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hab mir meine auch selbst gemacht ... unten mit Bogen den man dann um die Wirbelsäule eindreht .... halten bombenfest.
> wünsche viel Erfolg beim räuchern !


|good:

Alles gesagt....


----------



## aal60 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

Hättest die Suche benutzt, dann =>
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2553805#post2553805

dann wärst Du wahrscheinlich darauf gestoßen.

Für mich die besten Haken.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*



aal60 schrieb:


> Hättest die Suche benutzt, dann =>
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2553805#post2553805
> 
> dann wärst Du wahrscheinlich darauf gestoßen.
> ...



Hallo,

genau wie abgebildet sehen meine Haken auch aus.
Für Aale reicht ein Haken und 1 mm Federdraht.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schwingspitze (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

Genau diese benutze ich auch für meine Fische, egal welche #6.
Nur die Aale halten bei mir nicht ,weis nicht warum |gr:
Ich feuere mit Gas nicht mit Holz, mein Onkel feuert mit Holz und die Aale halten.

          WARUM #c


----------



## aal60 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Genau diese benutze ich auch für meine Fische, egal welche #6.
> Nur die Aale halten bei mir nicht ,weis nicht warum |gr:
> Ich feuere mit Gas nicht mit Holz, mein Onkel feuert mit Holz und die Aale halten.
> 
> WARUM #c


 
Verschränk mal die Hakenspitzen nach oben, ca. 20 Grad, dann rutscht der Aal nicht ab. Auch den Haken etwas tiefer an der Wirbelsäule ansetzen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Schwingspitze (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

Danke , werde ich versuchen #6.
Habe den Haken sogar hinten durche Haut gesteckt und trotzdem ist der Vogel abgefallen #c. Dann hab ich
mir 8mm Pinne mit Spitze anfertigen lassen und quer durch den Aal kurz hinterm Kopfende und was soll ich sagen, er ist abgefallen #q#q.


----------



## marant (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

@ Schwingspitze

....du sollst die Haken ja auch für Fische verwenden und nicht für Vögel |bla:.


----------



## andzik (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

Guten Abend,

möchte euch zeigen, wie ich die Haken gebastelt habe.

Was ich dazu brauchte sind:

Edelstahldraht
Stück Holz
2 Nägel
2 runde Dinger in 2 verschiedenen Größen (bei mir war es ein Stück Rohr und ein Stück vom Haselnußast)
etwas Mut

Zuerst befestigen wir die 2 runde Dinge, um die wir dann das Draht wickeln werden. Den Nagel in einem Abstand einschlagen aber so dass das Draht gerade noch reinpasst.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=212063&d=1385923750
Jetzt ein Ende spitzen und die Spitze zwischen den Nagel uns das kleine runde Ding stecken und das Biegen beginnen.  Hier muss man eine 180° Biegung machen.

Das ganze jetzt um 90° nach oben biegen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=212065&d=1385924112
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=212066&d=1385924112
Zum aufhängen fehlt noch die grössere Rundung. Die machen wir genau so wie die kleine. Dazu benutzten wir allerdings das zweite grössere Ding.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=212064&d=1385924112

Ihr könnt alles verwenden, was euch gerade in die Hände kommt. Meine Bauteile sind eine Sammlung aus den Sachen, die ich im Garten fand. Schaut euch einfach um und ihr werdet das richtige schon finden.
Als Draht habe ich die Fahrradspeichen verwendet, die ich von einer Fahrradwerkstatt bekam. Vorher natürlich gründlich reinigen und desinfizieren. Kosten gleich Null!! Man kann die Haken kaufen aber selbst gemachte freuen das Auge viel mehr. 
Meine Sammlung
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=212067&stc=1&d=1385924787

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, wie ich mit der Anleitung zurecht kommt oder welche Ideen ihr noch habt.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln
Andzik


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*



Schwingspitze schrieb:


> Genau diese benutze ich auch für meine Fische, egal welche #6.
> Nur die Aale halten bei mir nicht ,weis nicht warum |gr:
> Ich feuere mit Gas nicht mit Holz, mein Onkel feuert mit Holz und die Aale halten.
> 
> WARUM #c




Daran liegt es; Gas ist Sch.... 
(nicht böse sein, ist meine pers. Meinung)

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen! :m

Gute Idee, danke für den Beitrag. Ich biege sie aber mit der Rundzange. (bin halt Elektriker).

Zur Aufbewahrung bündel ich sie immer zu 10 Stück mit den Drahtverschlüssen die bei den Gefrierbeuteln beiliegen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## peiner freak (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

ich habe meine vor 6 jahren aus edelstahlelektroden gebastelt halten immer noch und umsonst .....


----------



## Danizan (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

Ich habe meine einfach ganz klassisch ... ähm ... gekauft.


----------



## andzik (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

Die ersten 4 habe ich auch mir der Rundzange gedreht aber die Zange hat Rillen und das hinterlässt kleine Kratzer. Bei der "Vorrichtung" hatte ich zuerst statt Nager eine Schraube verwendet aber das Endeffekt war wie bei der Zange. Mit dem Nagel ist alles glatt wie Babypopo. ;o)
Hauptsache sie erfüllen ihren Zweck. Nach dem Räuchern landen sie in der Spülmaschine uns sehen hinterher wie neu aus.


----------



## muddyliz (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

@ Andzik:
Du musst die Spitze des unteren Bogens etwas hochbiegen, so dass sie etwas höher liegt als der Ansatzpunkt des unteren Bogens. So kann der Fisch nicht vom Haken rutschen.


----------



## andzik (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

@muddyliz:
Danke für deinen Hinweis. Werde es bei nächster Gelegenheit machen. Halten eh bombenfest. Hatte vor einem Jahr welche bei Ebay gekauft. Diese hatten aber 2 Wiederhaken. Waren nicht schlecht aber wenn man sich welche bauen will und kein Schweißgerät hat, sind diese gedrehten besser. Ein Holzkotz und paar Zweigstückchen und schon ist es gedreht.


----------



## noob4ever (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*

Einfach Streifen aus Edelstahlblech oder Alublech schneiden. Diese mittig einschneiden und nach Wunsch biegen.

Bzp


----------



## norwegian_sun (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Einfach Streifen aus Edelstahlblech oder Alublech schneiden. Diese mittig einschneiden und nach Wunsch biegen.
> 
> Bzp
> Anhang anzeigen 212910



Wow...#6 so einfach wie genial..#6...ich hab sowas ähnliches versucht aber mit 2 VA dräten verdrillen....war nich so der bringer, aber dein tipp is wieder einer der sorte, wo man sich fragt, warum man selber noch nicht draufgekommen ist...#q

gruß mirko#h


----------



## xmxrrxr (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Räucherhaken selbst gemacht*



andzik schrieb:


> Die ersten 4 habe ich auch mir der Rundzange gedreht aber die Zange hat Rillen und das hinterlässt kleine Kratzer. Bei der "Vorrichtung" hatte ich zuerst statt Nager eine Schraube verwendet aber das Endeffekt war wie bei der Zange. Mit dem Nagel ist alles glatt wie Babypopo. ;o)
> Hauptsache sie erfüllen ihren Zweck. Nach dem Räuchern landen sie in der Spülmaschine uns sehen hinterher wie neu aus.



Guter Tipp !
Ich hätte, wie Du, eine Rundzange oder Schraube benutzt ! Danke !!!


----------

